# Is this dude real?



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Photoshopped or not*​
Real23.13%Fake6296.88%


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

OK, what do you reckon...

fake/photoshopped pic, or real?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

imo chopped-

looks to young.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

It could be a young lad standing behind the first winner of the headless Mr Olympia competition


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

LOL very strange sumtings is definatly not right :?


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

def fake, look at the sharp outline of his jawbone against his left trap, a clear fake imo!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

pie muncher said:


> def fake, look at the sharp outline of his jawbone against his left trap, a clear fake imo!


Alternatively, look at the top left of the photo that says "GB Morph"

which kinda gives away the fact its a morphed photo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 60-a-side (Nov 13, 2005)

Guys, - You are all wrong. This was a photo of me posing after a workout in July. You all have a lot of work to do to catch up to me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Definitely morphed - see, er www.gbmorphs.com...


----------



## Canadianguy (Aug 1, 2006)

even if that was real- which it clearly is not- thats too big imo, almost looks like synthol in every muscle


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hell he looks natural lol,

Unless hes on 100iu of growth per day most defo fake lol

R


----------



## reeldanade (Jan 17, 2006)

errm im not muscle freak builder but,,it dont take 1 to notice that is FAKE,,,come on builder lads,,that pic shud not even be posted up,i dont even know why im even commenting on the pic,,

gosh im still typing ,need toooooooooo stop....


----------



## lingyai (Mar 2, 2007)

I decided to take a leaf out of his book, played around with photoshop, it's the only way I am ever going to have Bis' like this..... lol


----------



## zaree (Apr 16, 2007)

yeah face doesnt go with the body lol he looks too young for that body

but whoevers body that is omg their big


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Thrud the barbarian in the flesh!!


----------



## Martyboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Fake i reckon


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

if its real then hes out of proportion. i think its been tampered with.


----------



## J-man1466867927 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes its got to be a fake, a bodybuilder with size like that would have been seen before in the magazines and at bodybuilding shows.


----------



## MANMADE (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi all - the bloke in the picture is Alex Shabunya - 29 years old

You can see the original un-morphed picture at his website. Awesome growth...

Alex Shabunya - News


----------



## J-man1466867927 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks manmade I think thats clear things up here. The guy is real but the picture is fake.


----------

